# [SOLVED] Helppane.exe



## water_tribe25 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a problem with my OS the Helppane.exe keeps popping on my screen i can't execute it! It isn't listed on my msconfig but i can execute it on task my manager, but it keeps running whenever i'm attempting to execute it! But when i shut down my computer and wait for few hours it would stop from running then after a few hours using my pc it will keeps popping again! It's annoying and it allowing me to do nothing! :upset:


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

Hi water tribe25. Welcome to TSF! :wave:

What program are you trying to run when the helppane appears?


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

If you want to stop it from running altogether, you could edit your security policy. You can do that with the following steps:

1. Go to RUN and type secpol.msc (be patient...this may take several seconds to open).
2. Go to "Software restriction policies" 
3. Right-click "New software restriction".
4. Go to "Additional Rules"
5. Right-click on it and select "New Path Rule". 
6. Add the path to the executable you want to stop running.

The path for the helppane executable is normally C:\Windows\helppane.exe

If you still see the helppane appearing, you may have to add a policy restriction for winhlp32.exe as well. It is in the same directory as the helppane.

I hope that will help you out. Let me know.

Good day!

Mike


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

Hi-

The help pane pops up all the time and renders your system unusable??

That sounds like some sort of infection to me.

You should probably head over to the security forums and have them check out your system. Please follow these directions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Please create a thread here: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

Hi Mark,

It's not necessarily an infection. It happens with users of Office Project 2003 and 2007 as well and it's not related to an infection at all.

Good day!

Mike


----------



## water_tribe25 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Helppane.exe*



Jeepfreek said:


> Hi water tribe25. Welcome to TSF! :wave:
> 
> What program are you trying to run when the helppane appears?




When i'm playing music on my media player,playing games.. Actually when i open my laptop it do not run for a few or several hours, but after few or several hours the helppane.exe would run and run again! Sometimes it's running even if few minutes have passed!


----------



## water_tribe25 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Helppane.exe*



Jeepfreek said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> It's not necessarily an infection. It happens with users of Office Project 2003 and 2007 as well and it's not related to an infection at all.
> 
> ...


Yeah i don't think it is an infection too! I've already specify all the processes and services on my task manager and i didn't see any malicous program! I'll try thatr one! I'll try to except that program!


----------



## water_tribe25 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Helppane.exe*



Jeepfreek said:


> If you want to stop it from running altogether, you could edit your security policy. You can do that with the following steps:
> 
> 1. Go to RUN and type secpol.msc (be patient...this may take several seconds to open).
> 2. Go to "Software restriction policies"
> ...





Ok i'll try this one! I hope it works...


----------



## water_tribe25 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

It doesn't work! What else can i do?it still popping on my screen! XD


----------



## water_tribe25 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

what should i do? The helppane.exe doesn't running but theres a lot of error, like for example my windows media player popping error launching help and i couldn't click my start button cause the program keeps running whether it's blocked i mean my computer keeps the help button to press... Please What should i do?


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

I see that you posted this problem in the Windows 7 Forum as well. They suggested running some programs. Did you download the programs they suggested and try that?

Good day!

Mike


----------



## water_tribe25 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

Yeah I've already tried those! It doesn't even work!


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

Ok. Let me look around some more and see what I can find for you. 

Good day!

Mike


----------



## water_tribe25 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Helppane.exe*

bump me!


----------

